# Musical term



## Kbmanonymous

what would be the best musical term to use in a piece of music that means dying away slowly. I found the term Mancando online but i don't think that's a common term. Is there a web site anyone knows where i can look up terms that are common and recognizable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Is morendo what you're looking for?


----------



## Delicious Manager

I'd agree with 'morendo'.


----------



## Argus

Why not just write exactly what you want in English or whatever language you are most comfortable with? Using Italian terms for the sake of it is a mark of unnecessary tradition keeping and possibly uncreativeness.


----------



## the_emptier

morendo! dfkjkdfdkjf

less than 10 character limit is annoying


----------



## Aksel

Argus said:


> Why not just write exactly what you want in English or whatever language you are most comfortable with? Using Italian terms for the sake of it is a mark of unnecessary tradition keeping and possibly uncreativeness.


I agree. Percy Grainger only wrote his markings in English. Some of them are rather hilarious. Like "Very slightly faster?".

But I do like Italian.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Aksel said:


> I agree. Percy Grainger only wrote his markings in English. Some of them are rather hilarious. Like "Very slightly faster?".
> 
> But I do like Italian.


It makes me wonder if all these Italian musical terms and expression/tempo markings look as odd to them as the Grainger ones do to us.

By the way, anyone else succumbed and bought the bargain-priced 19-CD Chandos anniversary Grainger set?

Wonderful!


----------



## Aksel

Delicious Manager said:


> It makes me wonder if all these Italian musical terms and expression/tempo markings look as odd to them as the Grainger ones do to us.
> 
> By the way, anyone else succumbed and bought the bargain-priced 19-CD Chandos anniversary Grainger set?
> 
> Wonderful!


Oooh! That sounds rather appealing.

I've been wondering about that as well. Or, at least if they think Italian opera libretti are as strange as I find most Norwegian opera libretti to be.


----------



## wingracer

I have no problem with just writing it out in english but there are certain advantages to using the correct italian markings. Mainly, the fact that any professional musician in the world will know exactly what you intend no matter what language they speak. It's not just tradition, it is also practical.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Aksel said:


> Oooh! That sounds rather appealing.


Do you have dedicated Amazon in Norway? Here's a link to the set on the *UK site*.

I pre-ordered and got 19 CDs for GBP44.95 (NOK 400), which I thought was a real bargain. Sold-off the few individual CDs I already had and made a quarter of it back to offset the expense.


----------



## Aksel

Delicious Manager said:


> Do you have dedicated Amazon in Norway? Here's a link to the set on the *UK site*.
> 
> I pre-ordered and got 19 CDs for GBP44.95 (NOK 400), which I thought was a real bargain. Sold-off the few individual CDs I already had and made a quarter of it back to offset the expense.


No, we don't, unfortunately. But that sounds rather brilliant. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Krummhorn

Kbmanonymous said:


> what would be the best musical term to use in a piece of music that means dying away slowly. I found the term Mancando online but i don't think that's a common term. Is there a web site anyone knows where i can look up terms that are common and recognizable.


I have used the Dolmetsch Online Music Dictionary at times. A pretty good resource to bookmark.


----------



## Meaghan

Aksel said:


> Percy Grainger only wrote his markings in English. Some of them are rather hilarious. Like "Very slightly faster?".


Other Grainger winners include "slowish, but not dragged, and wayward in time" and "don't drag; if anything, slightly faster."



wingracer said:


> I have no problem with just writing it out in english but there are certain advantages to using the correct italian markings. Mainly, the fact that any professional musician in the world will know exactly what you intend no matter what language they speak. It's not just tradition, it is also practical.


Mahler's pervasive markings in German often require lists of translations to be handed out to musicians for them to write into their parts. This practice has spawned some pretty funny deliberate mistranslations:

http://medicine-opera.com/2009/04/mahlers-markings/


----------



## sospiro

Meaghan said:


> Other Grainger winners include "slowish, but not dragged, and wayward in time" and "don't drag; if anything, slightly faster."
> 
> Mahler's pervasive markings in German often require lists of translations to be handed out to musicians for them to write into their parts. This practice has spawned some pretty funny deliberate mistranslations:
> 
> http://medicine-opera.com/2009/04/mahlers-markings/


These are hilarious!

_Von hier ab unmerklich breiter werden_ - As if wild animals were gnawing on your liver :lol:

I know the feeling


----------



## Aksel

Meaghan said:


> Other Grainger winners include "slowish, but not dragged, and wayward in time" and "don't drag; if anything, slightly faster."


Grainger's markings kick ***. I think I recognise some of those, actually.


----------



## emiellucifuge

There must be some practical benefit to using the 'old' italian markings.

Perhaps as theyve become known to musicians all over the world and act as a 'lingua franca'.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

_Morendo_ is literally "dying." But _perdendosi_ is another alternative, it means "losing" and has same effect.


----------



## Aksel

emiellucifuge said:


> There must be some practical benefit to using the 'old' italian markings.
> 
> Perhaps as theyve become known to musicians all over the world and act as a 'lingua franca'.


I think so. Also, I often find that it's easier to use the Italian words to describe something in music than English or Norwegian. 'Gradually increasing in volume' doesn't really have the same ring to it as 'crescendo'.


----------



## kv466

Argus said:


> Why not just write exactly what you want in English or whatever language you are most comfortable with? Using Italian terms for the sake of it is a mark of unnecessary tradition keeping and possibly uncreativeness.


Thank you!!............i like, ....decay...


----------

